# For Bev.....O/T for Most......



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Actually, not just for Bev Slape, but I know she has a particular soft spot for squirrels due to her Zipper......

Thought this was something everyone might enjoy seeing.....

http://www.maniacworld.com/squirrel-obstacle-course.html

Linda


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Wow! That is one very athletic, clever, and lucky squirrel! Quite cute .. thanks, Linda!

Terry


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Well, I just had to get nosey Lin...

that was just great...

I bet it won't be OT for Bev when she sees this! 

Thanks for sharing. That squirrel was just too cute and smart too.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

What a great video! Who says Squirrels aren't smart?! I KNOW that Bev already knows this with Zipper! She's going to love this video!!

Hopefully, I can persuade Paws (Jim in Alaska) to post his experiences, not only with the different birds he has been feeding, but with his "psycho squirrel" (his term). I suggested he name the squirrel "Norman," after Norman Bates in that - ah - scary movie!   

Many thanks for posting, Lin!

Shi


----------



## SkyofAngels (Jun 28, 2007)

I had a bull named Norman after the bull in city slickers, I know that that was random but I felt like sharing


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

SkyofAngels said:


> I had a bull named Norman after the bull in city slickers, I know that that was random but I felt like sharing


Looks like the name "Norman" is popular with more than one species!  

Shi


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

I know what I'm training my squirrel to do! 

Well that is if I ever get a squirrel.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

I'm amazed. Especially the little guy who robbed the vending machine. How on earth did he learn>

Margaret


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Margarret said:


> I'm amazed. Especially the little guy who robbed the vending machine. How on earth did he learn>
> 
> Margaret


Same way the Starlings did when stealing from the carwash ..http://www.pottersbar-rspb.org.uk/amazing_starling.htm
Maybe Spreckles has a future as a coin machine thief (just kidding, of course) 

Terry


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

TAWhatley said:


> Same way the Starlings did when stealing from the carwash ..http://www.pottersbar-rspb.org.uk/amazing_starling.htm
> Maybe Spreckles has a future as a coin machine thief (just kidding, of course)
> 
> Terry


Whoever came up with the expression," bird brain" and the connotation associated with it, sure wasn't paying attention.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Two intriguing videos and some very clever animals! I really enjoyed watching the squirrel working up his courage for the more dangerous parts!


----------



## bevslape (Jul 22, 2005)

Thanks Lin
That was a really cute video.Here is a recent picture of my baby girl playing hide & seek in her blankets.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

What a cute picture, Bev!

How does Zipper get around and how do you prevent sores if her back end is not useable?

Love, Hugs and Scritches to all!

Shi


----------



## bevslape (Jul 22, 2005)

Zipper kind of drags her hind end around. She does sometimes get raw spots on what you would think of as her knee joints. I try to treat her as soon as possible with a cream that I got from a squirrel supply store. I also line her cage with carpet as bare wire is especially hard on her.Lots of blankets or old clothes also help. Of course I have to end up throwing the blankets, carpet and old clothes out when I clean her cage. She shreds the materials up so I can't wash them. I try to buy flannel material for her when I can catch it on sale, and sometimes I can get carpet squares for $1.00 apiece at Bag-N-Save. Mostly I use old clothes.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Glad everyone enjoyed the videos.....

Bev, thanks for the photo of Zipper---she is just the cutest!

Linda


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

squirrels are really cute

It is quite rare to see though red squirrels here in Britain, as since the introduction of the eastern grey squirrel, their numbers have really decreased


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

That video is a hoot, Lin!  

Bev, your little zipper is a doll too!


----------



## A_Smith (Aug 8, 2006)

ok I had to be nosey too. Cute video. Zipper is cute too.


----------



## Coolpigeon (Feb 2, 2006)

zipper getting a bath here in our bath tub.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Zipper is the coolest squirrel. Love the bath pic.

Reti


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

bevslape said:


> Zipper kind of drags her hind end around. She does sometimes get raw spots on what you would think of as her knee joints. I try to treat her as soon as possible with a cream that I got from a squirrel supply store. I also line her cage with carpet as bare wire is especially hard on her.Lots of blankets or old clothes also help. Of course I have to end up throwing the blankets, carpet and old clothes out when I clean her cage. She shreds the materials up so I can't wash them. I try to buy flannel material for her when I can catch it on sale, and sometimes I can get carpet squares for $1.00 apiece at Bag-N-Save. Mostly I use old clothes.


I think I mentioned this once before, but is there _any_ possibility of some type of attachment, maybe with little wheels that Zipper could wear so she would not have to drag her body on the ground? I know they have been designed for dogs (and I think cats too). 

Of course, the next question would be...would she WEAR it?

Hugs and Scritches

Shi


----------



## bevslape (Jul 22, 2005)

mr squeaks said:


> I think I mentioned this once before, but is there _any_ possibility of some type of attachment, maybe with little wheels that Zipper could wear so she would not have to drag her body on the ground? I know they have been designed for dogs (and I think cats too).
> 
> Of course, the next question would be...would she WEAR it?
> 
> ...


Zipper likes to chew on everything that goes into her cage. I don't know what it could be made of short of rock.


----------

